# Cargo lift



## bk2609 (Feb 10, 2005)

Anyone ever attempt to build a cargo lift / elevator for a beach house ?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

The ones this guy builds are awesome!

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=271662&highlight=beach+house+lift


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

one of my neighbors did.

I've seen pics of it - but not sure exactly how...he built the basket out of PVC pipe.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

*hoist*

seen several built using electric chainfalls. a electrician can wire in stop switches and dual controls.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Not a beach house but a friend built an elevator/lift at their lake cabin using the lifting mechanism from a fork lift including the hydraulics. It's been working great for about 15 years.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

we have one, the mechanism is basically the same as a boat lift, piece of galvanized c chanel for guide on each side , lift basket is welded up c chanel treated wood frame bolted to it. Has call buttons and auto stop at top. bout 8 yrs old. outside structure is framed up and covered with the plastic lattice work , small gabled roof, can haul as large as 3ft by 3ft in it


----------



## Andy Brook (Dec 20, 2021)

Cargo lift, generally there are two post cargo lift and four post cargo lift.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I installed a 4'x8' cargo hoist type basket in my garage. Operates much like a boat lift. I don't have the name/brand at hand, but it works great. Decked a good space above my garage and built shelving up there. The lift is awesome for 150 qt coolers, XL totes full of decorations, tool boxes. Mine is rated for 400 lbs of lifting capacity, so I can put all kinds of stuff up there.


----------

